# Home Wrecker??



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Do any of you know who drives a boat "Home Wrecker"?


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice name. Where did you see him?


----------



## Vaya Con Dios. (Apr 30, 2007)

saw him this weekend in POC


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

What did he do?


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

HE BURNED A SHORELINE I WAS WADING ON BY THE HUMP....Got about 30-40 yds from me. Just wanted to say THANKS!


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

Bull Minnow said:


> HE BURNED A SHORELINE I WAS WADING ON BY THE HUMP....Got about 30-40 yds from me. Just wanted to say THANKS!


OMG......another burner strikes!


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

WRECKER said:


> What did he do?


So........... was it you?


----------



## Cajuncranker (Jul 26, 2006)

Interesting . . . .


----------



## LazyJeff (Jan 20, 2006)

*Homewrecker*



catch 5 said:


> So........... was it you?


I thought the guy that owned Homewrecker was "bafinbaywiz" or something like that.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRECKER*
> _What did he do?_
> 
> So........... was it you?


Crickets chirping.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

_Team WET DREAM on THE HOME WRECKER!!!!! Go..._


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

you don't have to worry about thanking him here, I banned him a long time ago.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I really didn't want to call him out on the forum. I just couldn't believe he had to get that close when there was sooooo many people out there fishing. UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Thanks Mont. Didn't mean to start anything. I was going to PM him.


Mont said:


> you don't have to worry about thanking him here, I banned him a long time ago.


----------



## hi2utoo (Dec 4, 2005)

Ahhh the joys of coast fishing. Let's face it the days of peace and quite enjoying a good wade are pretty much over with. The last trip down I'm wading working a reef off a point, my partner and his son are approx 25-30 yards further off the point working the same reef and here comes a boat down the shoreline, Two adults and two children, I figure Husband and Wife and kids, anyway I'm waiting thinking that he's going to pull off and head out into the bay, not rough and no reason not to swing out from the shore to give us plenty of room, but you guess it he cuts right between me and my partner. Oh well what's one to do. At least I'm old enough to have enjoyed the days of not seeing a boat come within 500 yards of you years back. Think of it this way, maybe another 5 years from now we'll think that 30-40 yards was lots of room when your diving for the bottom so as to not get hit when they are running right over you. Sorry to hear of your incident and hang in there.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

The other bad part was his buddy was righton his 6 following him. There was so much open water he could have EASILY gone out aaround everyone who was fishing out of there boats. SAD!


hi2utoo said:


> Ahhh the joys of coast fishing. Let's face it the days of peace and quite enjoying a good wade are pretty much over with. The last trip down I'm wading working a reef off a point, my partner and his son are approx 25-30 yards further off the point working the same reef and here comes a boat down the shoreline, Two adults and two children, I figure Husband and Wife and kids, anyway I'm waiting thinking that he's going to pull off and head out into the bay, not rough and no reason not to swing out from the shore to give us plenty of room, but you guess it he cuts right between me and my partner. Oh well what's one to do. At least I'm old enough to have enjoyed the days of not seeing a boat come within 500 yards of you years back. Think of it this way, maybe another 5 years from now we'll think that 30-40 yards was lots of room when your diving for the bottom so as to not get hit when they are running right over you. Sorry to hear of your incident and hang in there.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

note to self, remove all destinguishing marks off of my boat!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Bull Minnow, he was banned almost a year ago. He's not just a jerk on the water.


----------



## moneyshot (Aug 14, 2006)

what kind of boat?


----------



## kck (Feb 13, 2006)

Was this around the "J" Hook on Saturday afternoon?


----------



## HiTek Redneck (Jan 18, 2007)

Is the boat you're referring to a Gulf Coast? If so maybe he screwed something up burning the shore because it's been sitting out in front of Anderson's Marine in Bay CIty all week.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Yes sir!


kck said:


> Was this around the "J" Hook on Saturday afternoon?


----------



## kck (Feb 13, 2006)

I know both of those guys. The driver of the second boat was telling the driver of the Home Wrecker that he had gotten way too close to some people wading leaving Sunday Beach on Saturday afternoon. The guy driving the Home Wrecker supposedly never seen ya’ll. It was low tide and I don’t know exactly where ya’ll were fishing, but if near the channel the second boat had to take it or run aground. They said there was one boat that had already run around in front of them.



That’s the story I heard at least. I was taking a nap at the time and wasn’t aboard either of those boats. 



Neither are 2cool members.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

And people wonder why I took up sailing, I still fish but mainly at night, Darwin's theory is still fully enforced at night.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Well that is not the way I saw it but thanks for posting. I am not "trying" to drag them throught the mud, but they were VERY inconsiderate to alot of waders out there. IMO, there is NO excuse. They made a B line from FAR AWAY. They had plenty of room to go around . Again, thanks for posting but ask them to be a little more considerate.

Bull



kck said:


> I know both of those guys. The driver of the second boat was telling the driver of the Home Wrecker that he had gotten way too close to some people wading leaving Sunday Beach on Saturday afternoon. The guy driving the Home Wrecker supposedly never seen ya'll. It was low tide and I don't know exactly where ya'll were fishing, but if near the channel the second boat had to take it or run aground. They said there was one boat that had already run around in front of them.
> 
> That's the story I heard at least. I was taking a nap at the time and wasn't aboard either of those boats.
> 
> Neither are 2cool members.


----------



## kck (Feb 13, 2006)

I'll slap em up side the head next time I see them.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

kck said:


> I'll slap em up side the head next time I see them.


cool, green for ya


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Thanks bro!


kck said:


> I'll slap em up side the head next time I see them.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

With all the shore burnin and potlicking that goes on, does anyone carry a small waterproof disposable camera with them? I started keeping one with me at all times when on the water so I could get TX numbers if necessary.


----------



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

*What!*



redfish bayrat said:


> With all the shore burnin and potlicking that goes on, does anyone carry a small waterproof disposable camera with them? I started keeping one with me at all times when on the water so I could get TX numbers if necessary.


I didn't know you could report potlickin and burnin...man who would want to be the potlick police talk about being overworked,,,lol


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

LOL! Thats funny right there!


Boogie1 said:


> I didn't know you could report potlickin and burnin...man who would want to be the potlick police talk about being overworked,,,lol


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

Sorry... been out lately. Didn't even click to my name being Wrecker. Whole different meaning. We pretty much stay in E. Matty. I asked because we saw a guy Sunday on the north shoreline doing the same thing around Boggy Creek cut. Couldn't believe it.


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

I was checking the update on registered teams in the upcoming Texas Fishjam Tournament in POC. Noticed that HomeWrecker is registered in the Open Division.
I'm with Bull Minnow, I saw this incident also, hopefully this guy has heard or seen
this discussion & will change his boating antics ??


----------



## moneyshot (Aug 14, 2006)

first off I believe the person that has been previously slammed in this email and banned from the sight is NOT the same HOMEWRECKER as the one seen in POC.

I believe the person that was spotted in POC is from Victoria and drives a Majek RFL. If this is correct I personally know and have fished with this guy and he would NEVER intentially run over someones wade....period.
I have not had a chance to discuss this with him but I will making it a point to find out what happened.

And I'm sure no one that has been slamming this guy has NEVER ran too close to someone before...let's face it sometimes people make mistakes.


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

I don't know about the camera but I carry one of those small hand held air horns when I wade. They will get your attention. Have only used it a couple of times. 2 boats shut down and 'came to my aid'. One guy made an attempt to turn me into chum with his new boat owner operating skills. hwell: Gave me the opportunity to politely ask them why they had to run sooo close. Both supposedly said they didn't know better and I would bet won't do it again. Boater's Education on the water????


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe we should wear our fluorescent hunting vests and one of those bicycle flag poles.
Then they could make sure to run us over!


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

Porky said:


> Maybe we should wear our fluorescent hunting vests and one of those bicycle flag poles.
> Then they could make sure to run us over!


now your talking!!!!!!


----------



## TarponWes (Jul 7, 2006)

*Got an idea*

I was thinking (often a hazardous activity)--when these numbskulls drive their fancy rigs w/in casting range, what's to stop one from shooting them with a paintball? Even better would be a paintball with the paint used in bank currency bags that is permanent in order to id the bank robbers. In this case, it would identify the offending boater or boat. What say y'all? I know it is too much, but wouldn't you like to see their faces?!!!!


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Boogie1 said:


> I didn't know you could report potlickin and burnin...man who would want to be the potlick police talk about being overworked,,,lol


I don't mind reporting drivers on the road that are endangering other motorist and Da.. sure don't mind reporting boaters that are endangering me and the people I am with. The camera is just for proof of what I am saying happened. Does away with me vs. him. Picture is worth how many words? Besides, I take more pictures of fish than boaters.


----------



## bayhawker (Nov 10, 2006)

*Burners and Potlickers*

These guys are going to be with us from now on. Instead of waiting for someone to get killed, I would think the TPW or Coasties would set some regulations on minimum distances from waders to boats under power. At Lake Conroe, they did not have a requirement for skier down flags until someone was run over and killed.

OK local regulators and registered voters, are we going to wait for a death or deaths before we address this situation? If there were regulations, that pic with the TX numbers would be useful.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

I was with Bull last weekend in POC and we were by the Cedars shore line. Homewacker decides it would be better to go between the waders and boats as apposed to go out further between the boats and the Hump. He was heading towards J hook and believe me if they were concerned @ shallow water they should not be burning shorelines. They did not even have rods in the boat prob heading to Sunday I hope yall had fun cause I know we did'nt thanks!


----------



## TarponWes (Jul 7, 2006)

So no one took me seriously about the paintball solution did they? I agree that the answer is to be proactive unless you want this to continue. I believe the best way is to adopt a confrontational, non-violent/dangerous response to "burners." If not, it will continue and probably get worse until someone gets hurt.


----------



## BYOB (Aug 8, 2007)

To Bull Minnow, Pittstop & Tattertott. Just recieved a note from some fishing buddies that I ruffled some feathers on the water POCO weekend while running my boat, the Homewrecker. Im usually very careful not to get into someones drift/wade or general fishing zone. With that said, my sincerest apologies for brushing up on you guys.


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok. So Why Did Ya Doit
1. Didn't Know It Is Rude
2. Didn't Care
3. Might Get Wet In Deeper Water
4. Seeing What They Are Catching.
5. Thought You Knew Them
6. Other


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

BYOB said:


> To Bull Minnow, Pittstop & Tattertott. Just recieved a note from some fishing buddies that I ruffled some feathers on the water POCO weekend while running my boat, the Homewrecker. Im usually very careful not to get into someones drift/wade or general fishing zone. With that said, my sincerest apologies for brushing up on you guys.


Thats cool, welcome


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

Mistakes do happen...As much as I have been on the H20, I'd say Ive made a few unintentional mistakes as well running too close to someone. So, for every 1000.00 I have made a point to go around, there's been a few I have not. But, not by choice! And a good point was made earlier about people fishing narrow guts. Sometimes, there is no choice. Not saying that was Bull Minnows case. Good for BYOB to speak up!


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm not so sure the paintball idea would be great because that could cause more problems than you need. Just like when you flip someone off while driving you honestly don't know what they have in their boat (if anything at all) to shoot back at you with other than just obscenities. Besides i dont think lugging around a painball gun really is a viable choice. I'm not trying to say Tarponwes' idea is bad. Its not, but you never know maybe legal action could be taken against you. 

Fishing when boating, wading, or even on piers and jetties is suppose to be a pleasurable time where we can release our aggression and catch some fish and feel better and just forget about the daily grind at work and various other things that can bother us. 

People have waked my friends and I. One day a a friend and I were fishing at north jetty and someone drove right in between us and the jetty. and we weren't but maybe 50-60yds. if that far. People need to quit being idiots and just think everyonce in a while. 

Well, thats my couple of pennies


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

Even better..... you can wear a huge sign that says no wake zone!!!!!!!LOL



Porky said:


> Maybe we should wear our fluorescent hunting vests and one of those bicycle flag poles.
> Then they could make sure to run us over!


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

My God. We're talking about fishing here. Shooting people with paintball guns? Is that a paintball gun or a real gun? Beam me up Scotty.


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

Yea right. I think next time I go on a wade I will strap on my paintball gun and take it with me. Pfffttt. Please.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

BYOB said:


> To Bull Minnow, Pittstop & Tattertott. Just recieved a note from some fishing buddies that I ruffled some feathers on the water POCO weekend while running my boat, the Homewrecker. Im usually very careful not to get into someones drift/wade or general fishing zone. With that said, my sincerest apologies for brushing up on you guys.


Very well said. Appologies accepepted. No hard feeling stuff happens. Welcome to the board and good luck at Fishjam i'll be with Lotta Nada come have a beer with us.


----------



## Camilla1 (Dec 21, 2005)

tatter..

I met a member of your FishJam team on the Pine Island last weekend. Great guy to talk with, see ya'll at fishjam


----------



## tdurk (Jun 4, 2005)

Watch out they may bring there paint ball guns! hehe!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Thanks.


BYOB said:


> To Bull Minnow, Pittstop & Tattertott. Just recieved a note from some fishing buddies that I ruffled some feathers on the water POCO weekend while running my boat, the Homewrecker. Im usually very careful not to get into someones drift/wade or general fishing zone. With that said, my sincerest apologies for brushing up on you guys.


----------

